# archery elk in september



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I was just wondering what you guys think. If the state of utah will ever get on the ban wagon with everyone else and let us hunt the hole month or atleast the first three weeks.
they make all the open bull units the toughest areas to hunt and then they won't give us the good times to hunt even if they left the spike hunt. I wish they would change the anybull units to the first three weeks of september. and the youth hunt the last week that would make it so we might be abel to get our animals out before they spoil just a thought. 
good luck everyone.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

If you took the first three weeks of the september and gave the youth hunters 1 week then wouldn't you be reducing opportunity for youth/disabled hunters? It sounds like more selfish reasons than worrying about meat being spoiled. Are archery elk hunters spoiling meat right now? I understand your proposal, but I dont think it's a good one. Maybe extend the archery elk hunt one more week, but not three more.

I hope when people have wishful desires that they also think of how it will affect others. Maybe think about others once in a while also. 

If you push the anybull youth/disabled hunt to the last week of Sept then many bulls will be harder to access for disabled hunters because ML deer hunters will push them away from the roads.

I made the disabled hunt in September for 10 days for a reason and I will fight you tooth and nail for getting it changed. I doubt your deer or elk are spoiling. 

Maybe you are just slow at packing an elk out. The spike hunt was moved up 5 days and ends 5 days earlier. So with your logic then spike elk are going rotten quicker. You gained an extra 5 days on the anybull and now you want to take away more days from others.

I bet Treehugger had a sack full of rot meat. Don't you?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> If you push the anybull youth/disabled hunt to the last week of Sept then many bulls will be harder to access for disabled hunters.
> 
> I made the disabled hunt in September for 10 days for a reason and I will fight you tooth and nail for getting it changed.


Sounds like someone could use a dose of their own advise, maybe thinking about others is a good idea.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Sounds like someone could use a dose of their own advise, maybe thinking about others is a good idea.


I'm not the one trying to shorten the season for other hunters just because he wants a better chance at bigger bulls. Elk meat spoiling is just an excuse.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I would love to see Utah put the archery elk hunt in september. Practically every state around us does and it works out great there. Utah is just too fixated on getting the select few rifle hunters their chance at a big bull during the rut. We wouldn't want those LE rifle success ratios to drop below 90%.... :roll:


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> I'm not the one trying to shorten the season for other hunters just because he wants a better chance at bigger bulls. Elk meat spoiling is just an excuse.


You are as selfish about your hunting as the next guy. Don't pretend otherwise.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> If you push the anybull youth/disabled hunt to the last week of Sept then many bulls will be harder to access for disabled hunters because ML deer hunters will push them away from the roads.


But you can inconvenience 95% of the hunters just so the 5% can road hunt. That sounds a little selfish doesn't it?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You want to sweeten the deal for archery hunters by giving them 6 weeks to hunt elk. How about we sweeten the deal for disabled and youth hunters and make LE only hunts like surrounding states. 

Buggz, he was asking for 3 MORE weeks and I said why not ONE?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> But you can inconvenience 95% of the hunters just so the 5% can road hunt


I know many archery hunters dont like the youth elk hunt or disabled hunt and they want more time to hunt. They have an extended archery elk hunt already.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Plus you cant put the youth/disabled rifle hunt during the end of September otherwise ML deer hunters would be required to wear orange on Anybull units. Are ML deer hunters going to be happy about wearing orange????

UBA made a proposal last year to extend the archery elk hunt one more week and they were told that archery hunters would be required to wear orange and it was shot down because of the Youth/Disabled hunt is going on at this time.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I say put the disabled and youth hunt on the 2rd saturday in august and let it run until the 31st, then start the archery hunt on sept 1st, and let it run until the day before the muzzle loader. Then you give the archers more time in pre rut activity


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I say put the disabled and youth hunt on the 2rd saturday in august and let it run until the 31st, then start the archery hunt on sept 1st, and let it run until the day before the muzzle loader. Then you give the archers more time in pre rut activity


Then archery deer hunters would be required to wear orange if they hunt on the anybull units.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

We may have our reasons to change season dates, but spoilage and wearing hunter orange shouldn't be two of them. And getting on the ban(d) wagon with other states is also dubious.

Anyone who lets an animal spoil, even in hot weather, hasn't planned far enough ahead. And probably doesn't have any real friends (or a cell phone.) Even hunting alone away from roads is doable if you've got the right equipment (pack, ropes, pulleys, bags, sharp knife, sharpening system, light, etc.) and knowhow, and are in proper condition, and you get on it ASAP.

And wearing hunter orange is for the safety of the hunters, but (other then a solid block of "color") doesn't hinder your hunting because ungulates (hoofed animals) don't see hunter orange as we do, they see it as gray. They're not exactly colorblind, but they see more in the UV spectrum (blue, violet) and don't see reds, oranges, greens and yellows as colors, just shades of gray. That's one reason why they see so well in the dark. There's still all kinds of UV rays bouncing around after the sun goes down. (Hint; Put your hunting clothing under a UV (black) light and if it glows, deer and elk will see it as bright blue, and you might want to change it. I took some new stuff back to CAL Ranch and Walmart 'cause it glowed under my UV light at home. They thought I was nuts, but they took it back. And wash the new stuff in soap without UV brighteners.)

As far as keeping up with the Jones' (other surrounding states), if we're going to do that, why don't we allow hunters to apply for, draw, and hunt LE elk *and* LE deer, *and* LE pronghorn every year (with appropriate waiting periods) *AND* apply for OIL moose *and* bighorn sheep *and* desert sheep *and* goats *and* bison every year until we draw each tag? Every surrounding state, in fact every state in the nation, allows resident hunters to apply for every huntable species in their state every year. I actually think that's a great idea, but telling the board every state in the nation does it will get me nowhere.

This change and all other proposed changes should be done with the health of the herds, the future of our sport, and the fairness to hunters in mind. And should be backed by facts and not just emotions.

I've said it before in other threads. We need proper, detailed, fill-out-as-you-go, mandatory hunting reports from every hunter as part of the fact gathering process.

This post is too long and this soapbox is making me dizzy. I'm out of here, for now!


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the idea of moving the archery hunt back as to give those hunters a chance at bulls durring the rut. I can see the conflicts that have been pointed out, with hunter orange and such. And I'm not worried about the meat spoiling, I just would like to have a better bow hunt, and be able to do it further into the rut, I'm not going to lie! That would be tight!


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I was not saying to make the hunt longer. What I was saying is make it only tree weeks in september on the anybull units and make a pic you could hunt spike or any bull but only one 
the youth will still have a great hunt havent you ever went and called the last week or right before the rifel hunt I have and i get alot of bulls to come in. the youth and disabeld get to use rifels that can shot 500 yards and i have not seen any that could hunt with out help so I don't think that packing one 500 yards would be too hard but packing one 5 or 20 miles in 90 plus temps takes some time which you don't have in that temp. I don't think that the change would hert any of the hunts but improve for everyone. 
maybe you should talk to some of the butcher shops and see how many elk get spoiled. There are alot of people out there that don't have alot of money so the can have horses or equipment. The state makes the any bull units in some of the hardest places in the state to hunt but won't give the good time. the disable can hunt the youth and after rifel hunt and any other hunt they want the youth can hunt the archery or any other hunt also if they don't draw
this would give everyone the chance to hunt they rut not just a select few youth and 
disabled , Le hunters.
The anybull units are a small part of the state so how would this afect the herd.


----------

